# CNN Aquascaping Feature



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

CNN has an aquascaping feature on their news site with some beautiful photos of planted tanks. Here's the link:

http://edition.cnn.com/2014/02/05/world/pimp-my-fish-tank/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome link thanks for that, you gotta wonder how much time and effort goes into creating such a work of art.


----------



## luda2001 (Jan 19, 2014)

wow some nice tanks thnx for sharing link


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Beautiful tanks. I can't believe how forest-like some of them are.

Unfortunately, the cynical side of me can't help but think that these scapes can only be immortalized in photos. I have to ask how long those branches can last in water, and how much time it would take to keep those mosses in shape.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

awesome! great link


----------

